# Lektüre für trübe Wintertage Kommentierung neue MRL



## Klopfer (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer gerade nichts vorhat oder die grauen Wintertage überbrücken will, für den haben die Jungs in Brüssel die frische Kommentierung zur MRL 2006/42/EG veröffentlicht.

Allerdings ist die so frisch, dass sie zunächst nur auf "Neuhochdeutsch" vorliegt.

Wen's interessiert, der kann unter http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/mechanical/documents/guidance/index_en.htm zuschlagen.

Gruß

Alex


----------

